# Mk II Hangar Deck Egress Ladder



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Thought I'd tackle this little jewel before I got too far along in my build.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Me want!!!!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Maybe that will make John Payne happy.....nice job.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nicely done! I think you've nailed it.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> Thought I'd tackle this little jewel before I got too far along in my build.


Absolutely fantastic...... Some how I knew you would be the one to pull this off. So when does it go on sale....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Perfect!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Nicely done.

Just a note, the base length is supposed to be slightly longer than the overhang of the ladder itself. So it won't topple over when someone is on it.

I know of a couple people who are going to offer the ladder.

Also look out for the large rolling tool box.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

This project is just getting nuts, it started out as an out of the box build. Then the idea monster took over...

So I built some more Hangar Bay equipment, a computer cart, stool, shelf unit, and added an aircraft handler figure. 

Next an engine hoist, tool cabinets, a tool caddy, creeper, 'O' Scope, Nitrogen tank, etc. 

Also changed heads on the pilot figure, hollowed out the helmet, and started work on the art for the custom decals. I've got other projects that are supposed to be ahead of this one, I should have waited and bought the kit later, but when you own it...you just have to molest it!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> This project is just getting nuts, it started out as an out of the box build. Then the idea monster took over...
> 
> So I built some more Hangar Bay equipment, a computer cart, stool, shelf unit, and added an aircraft handler figure.
> 
> ...


These are the good kind of monsters....... Great work and I love the redo to the ladder's base.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

They all look fabulous!!! But where's the keys on the keyboard??


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Very impressive, Herb! That is the way to model, add equipment, and crew to give it realism.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Wow! 

The ladder alone was cool, but everything else is just amazing. Very impressive scratchbuilding!

Sean


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Your scratch build is the best. Can't wait to see more! Great job!!


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Great job, I can't wait to see everything painted and together in your diorama. :thumbsup:

Do you have any drawings for reference on how you built them?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Nope ,I build from eyeballing the item in question, figuring size with a scale ruler, cutting plastic stock, then assembling. God help me if I need duplicates.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> Nope ,I build from eyeballing the item in question, figuring size with a scale ruler, cutting plastic stock, then assembling. God help me if I need duplicates.


Are you kitting these or are they just for yourself?


----------



## ajmadison (Oct 18, 1999)

A couple of quick & dirty jpgs of the completed boarding ladder on its side and front on a scanner should provide us with the basic elements for either the rest of us to scratchbuild our own, or someone with some spare time to produce some blueprints with Turbocad or its like.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

These are just for me, don't really have the ability to cast them in resin due to how they are built. Not much at drawing them out on paper either, too much drawing, not enough building.


----------



## ajmadison (Oct 18, 1999)

Ductapeforever said:


> These are just for me, don't really have the ability to cast them in resin due to how they are built. Not much at drawing them out on paper either, too much drawing, not enough building.


My suggestion, which I'll repeat here, is just put your boarding ladder on a scanner, and create jpgs of it. Front & side should do the trick. We'll take it from there in terms of creating blueprints. Hopefully you know someone who has a scanner. Even my work has a photocopier that lets you choose the destination media, from paper, to an e-mail attachment, or even a pdf written to a network file server.


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice build!

Here are some shots of the ladder if you want to tweek it some more. I would show them but they are big pics.

And yes, thats me in the Viper...In a Flightsuit....

Top: http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a98/CMANavy/BSG Auction II/IMG_2893.jpg

Bottom: http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a98/CMANavy/BSG Auction II/IMG_2897.jpg


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Chief Master at Arms?
I got thos pics already off the Battlestar auction site. The ladder turned out close enough for me, maybe the next build.


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

Nope not a cheif, its the letters of the school I went to.

BTW that ladder sucked, to climb up it you really needed two people just to hold it.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I was a weapons officer aboard a FBM, retired as LTCMDR after 24 years.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Got some paint on her today and a few custom decals. For vanity's sake I put my name as the pilot, but I did it larger. I want the Cylons to KNOW who's comming to kick there Frackin backsides! I also have a new tail number 'ol 103' and the Galactica's Last Best Shield. Also built a 'Nuke' and ordnance cart for the hardpoints on the wing outboards. She'll have no ordnance mounted in the Diorama, but they'll be ready to load.


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

Ductapeforever said:


> I was a weapons officer aboard a FBM, retired as LTCMDR after 24 years.


Im a reservist, Merchant Marine but I have not been in long I make LT on the 1st.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

That is looking excellent! Love that shield decal!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> Got some paint on her today and a few custom decals. For vanity's sake I put my name as the pilot, but I did it larger. I want the Cylons to KNOW who's comming to kick there Frackin backsides! I also have a new tail number 'ol 103' and the Galactica's Last Best Shield. Also built a 'Nuke' and ordnance cart for the hardpoints on the wing outboards. She'll have no ordnance mounted in the Diorama, but they'll be ready to load.


You're too much my friend! Man, I just love your stuff. Please post some good finish pics! 
Kinley


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The ordnance cart and decals look great. I also noticed you drilled out the venier ports on the vipers body. Did you back them with just a piece of plastic card or something else? They look great BTW. Can you show a photo of the bottom ones near the tail? The decal version looked quite large.


----------



## JohnnyBros718 (Apr 10, 2010)

Great work all around, Ductape4E! Your Viper looks great as do all the extra goodies. 

Along those lines, can I throw in another question: what figure did you use for the ground crew?

Regards and Aloha,

Johnny B.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

cool work there!
Glad to see I'm not the only one who gets taken over!!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The ground crew guy is a combination of an M1 Abrams tanker figure and another US infantry figure.


----------

